# my dream ,



## mammajay (Jan 9, 2012)

hi everybody, i am planning to relocate my family to majorca this year , i do not want to claim residency there straight away as i will be in the uk on a regular basis and with my young son visiting his father ,i have an elder son who will be staying in the uk in our rented home which i will still class as my main home ,, i am self employed and will have some work in the uk throughout my first year of moveing ,, however i have a 11 year old son who i will want to go to school in majorca ? , my question is do i have to claim residency there to allow this ?? i have read that as long as i am in the uk within each 90 days which i intend to be, i do not have to change my residency ,, my intention once i have decided weather majorca is the right island for us is to find a little bar for myself and my family to lease ,any advice or info will be much appreciated, this is a very exciting time for me as i have been saveing for almost ten years to achieve this move ,however it is also a little scary , thanx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mammajay said:


> hi everybody, i am planning to relocate my family to majorca this year , i do not want to claim residency there straight away as i will be in the uk on a regular basis and with my young son visiting his father ,i have an elder son who will be staying in the uk in our rented home which i will still class as my main home ,, i am self employed and will have some work in the uk throughout my first year of moveing ,, however i have a 11 year old son who i will want to go to school in majorca ? , my question is do i have to claim residency there to allow this ?? i have read that as long as i am in the uk within each 90 days which i intend to be, i do not have to change my residency ,, my intention once i have decided weather majorca is the right island for us is to find a little bar for myself and my family to lease ,any advice or info will be much appreciated, this is a very exciting time for me as i have been saveing for almost ten years to achieve this move ,however it is also a little scary , thanx


:welcome:

I've moved your question to 'Spain', since that is where you wish to move to, and the question is one of Spanish residency


get yourself a coffee, pull up a comfy chair & get reading all the recent threads about moving here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You don't have to claim residency. You have to register at your local town hall when you are here and you'll also need an NIE number. Look up padron, empadronamiento and NIE in the search facility and look in the stickies for more info


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Firstly, I'm assuming that you 11 year old isn't fluent in Spanish?

IMHO, I think an 11 year old will struggle in a Spanish state school. Even if they hold him back in primary for a further year, this doesn't get him ready for secondary school.

Your best bet would be an international school - have you investigated these in Majorca and also the costs associated??


If you are in Spain for 183 days of any year (in total not necessarily in one 'lump'), then you are deemed tax resident and so will have to pay tax etc. here even though your income may be from UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, I'm assuming that you 11 year old isn't fluent in Spanish?
> 
> IMHO, I think an 11 year old will struggle in a Spanish state school. Even if they hold him back in primary for a further year, this doesn't get him ready for secondary school.
> 
> ...


totally agree re: schooling


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Your best bet would be an international school - have you investigated these in Majorca and also the costs associated??
> 
> 
> If you are in Spain for 183 days of any year (in total not necessarily in one 'lump'), then you are deemed tax resident and so will have to pay tax etc. here even though your income may be from UK.


Just did a google search and these are the type of fees you are looking at.

queens

There is a larger list at Schools in Spain - International Schools in Mallorca


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

The official line on residency is, if you spend 183 days out of your birth country and those days aren't necessarily consecutive, you are a resident of your new country. Now saying that, many people keep quiet about that and get away with it. When you leave the UK, you should notify the inland revenue and the NHS, which many people don't do. In the UK, most citizens biggest gripe is about immigrants who don't integrate fully, yet a few Brits do the same when going to other EU countries. 
As for being scary, it takes courage to start a new life in a foreign country. My opinion is you have to do it 100%, that's what my family did and I have no regrets. I am still trying to learn the language and we pay all our taxes in Spain, in fact we've totally integrated. There is a great life here in Spain, but this country deserves people to integrate in the way the EU intended.
As for renting a bar, I've seen thousands of people intending on opening a bar in Spain. Almost all have gone home and lost their money. For those that made a success, it is long hours of hard work. Whilst your customers are enjoying their lives, you are striving to please them, often until the early hours of the morning. An early night is a luxury.
I'm sorry to be brutal about it. I'd love to paint a rosy picture because Spain has everything to offer. The problem right now is, Spain and Spanish people are suffering economically. They need help from any source. Bars and restaurants are closing here because of the economic climate. I'm retired now. I have family in Spain who have been here for 40 years, so I've seen it all over the years.
You have good thoughts and I understand why you want to come, but you will need to research this venture very thoroughly, if not for your sake, but also your children.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

In Spain , fiscal residency is 183 cumulative days whereas residency is 90 consecutive days. If you leave the country the clock starts again. 
You can be a fiscal resident without being resident & vice-versa.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> In Spain , fiscal residency is 183 cumulative days whereas residency is 90 consecutive days. If you leave the country the clock starts again.
> You can be a fiscal resident without being resident & vice-versa.


Out of interest, what (specifically) do you mean by "leave the country"? 

I assume you mean that you 'baja' your residencia/padron etc. and officially leave, rather than simply go back to UK for a week.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Out of interest, what (specifically) do you mean by "leave the country"?
> 
> I assume you mean that you 'baja' your residencia/padron etc. and officially leave, rather than simply go back to UK for a week.


No, you can be here for 89 days pop into France or Andorra for some shopping ( for 24 hours ) & the clock starts again ! It would be neccessary to be able to prove the abscences though. A week anywhere with flight or ferry tickets would also suffice.


----------



## mammajay (Jan 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Firstly, I'm assuming that you 11 year old isn't fluent in Span
> IMHO, I think an 11 year old will struggle in a Spanish state school. Even if they hold him back in primary for a further year, this doesn't get him ready for secondary school.
> 
> Your best bet would be an international school - have you investigated these in Majorca and also the costs associated??
> ...


no not fluent yet but we are all going to be takeing lessons , i have checked out international schools but they are way out of my budget ,, what i have read about and heard from majorca residents the state schools are great for our kids ???,, i have also checked out all my working rules with the inland revenue and have all the relavant info ,, i will be back in the uk at least every 6 weeks as i have family and ties here ,nip back for weekends ect , also apparantly primary school in majorca is up to the age of 12 which i thought would be a bonus , will check this out tho x thanx for your reply xj


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mammajay said:


> no not fluent yet but we are all going to be takeing lessons , i have checked out international schools but they are way out of my budget ,, what i have read about and heard from majorca residents the state schools are great for our kids ???,, i have also checked out all my working rules with the inland revenue and have all the relavant info ,, i will be back in the uk at least every 6 weeks as i have family and ties here ,nip back for weekends ect , also apparantly primary school in majorca is up to the age of 12 which i thought would be a bonus , will check this out tho x thanx for your reply xj


if you look at the first post of this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html - you will see what school year your son will be age-appropriate for when he arrives

the system in Mallorca is the same as on the mainland afaik

one thing though - unless you are registered as resident here in Spain, your son won't be accepted into state education


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> No, you can be here for 89 days pop into France or Andorra for some shopping ( for 24 hours ) & the clock starts again ! It would be neccessary to be able to prove the abscences though. A week anywhere with flight or ferry tickets would also suffice.


But eventually you'd reach your 183 days in a year and that is the crux of the matter. 183 days in any year and you are liable to pay taxes in Spain. That is the law, though I appreciate that many don't pay their taxes here. However, authorities here are playing catch up now.


----------



## mammajay (Jan 9, 2012)

Tejeda said:


> The official line on residency is, if you spend 183 days out of your birth country and those days aren't necessarily consecutive, you are a resident of your new country. Now saying that, many people keep quiet about that and get away with it. When you leave the UK, you should notify the inland revenue and the NHS, which many people don't do. In the UK, most citizens biggest gripe is about immigrants who don't integrate fully, yet a few Brits do the same when going to other EU countries.
> As for being scary, it takes courage to start a new life in a foreign country. My opinion is you have to do it 100%, that's what my family did and I have no regrets. I am still trying to learn the language and we pay all our taxes in Spain, in fact we've totally integrated. There is a great life here in Spain, but this country deserves people to integrate in the way the EU intended.
> As for renting a bar, I've seen thousands of people intending on opening a bar in Spain. Almost all have gone home and lost their money. For those that made a success, it is long hours of hard work. Whilst your customers are enjoying their lives, you are striving to please them, often until the early hours of the morning. An early night is a luxury.
> I'm sorry to be brutal about it. I'd love to paint a rosy picture because Spain has everything to offer. The problem right now is, Spain and Spanish people are suffering economically. They need help from any source. Bars and restaurants are closing here because of the economic climate. I'm retired now. I have family in Spain who have been here for 40 years, so I've seen it all over the years.
> You have good thoughts and I understand why you want to come, but you will need to research this venture very thoroughly, if not for your sake, but also your children.


thank you for your advice , this is a ten year plan and believe me i have researched and saved and noted down all the relavent info , including inland revenue rules ,residency ect i have worked in the club and bar industry in this country for 29 years and do know what i am intending to find ,, i know the economic climate is at a low but i also know what i have to offer to the bar industry ,i will be an asset to majorca and majorca will be an asset to me ,, hard work long hours they are all in my name , i have read all the negative reviews ect , im not moveing to majorca for money ,, its the way of life , any price i have to pay will be worth it xxxx i may not wish to claim residency just yet because it will only be living on the isle that tells me if it is where i am meant to be ,, my hope is that i will eventally find where i belong , that bieng majorca x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mammajay said:


> thank you for your advice , this is a ten year plan and believe me i have researched and saved and noted down all the relavent info , including inland revenue rules ,residency ect i have worked in the club and bar industry in this country for 29 years and do know what i am intending to find ,, i know the economic climate is at a low but i also know what i have to offer to the bar industry ,i will be an asset to majorca and majorca will be an asset to me ,, hard work long hours they are all in my name , i have read all the negative reviews ect , im not moveing to majorca for money ,, its the way of life , any price i have to pay will be worth it xxxx i may not wish to claim residency just yet because it will only be living on the isle that tells me if it is where i am meant to be ,, my hope is that i will eventally find where i belong , that bieng majorca x


It's great to have a dream, maybe even necessary, but falling back on a cliché, a dream can soon become a nightmare, and it may not be your own personal nightmare, it may be your son's.
You say you've done lots of research, but it seems that your research has been focussed on paperwork - taxes and stuff, but you don't seem to know very much about the education and schooling side of it. 
At 11 your son will find it hard work to learn and study in a state school. He might be the one in a thousand who makes it, but he may not. Being able to converse in a language on a basic level is one thing, but studying for exams is another and the Spanish system is very exam based. In year six of primary a child can be made to repeat before going to secondary school. It's not ideal, but it's the extra year that some children need to revise things or to mature a bit and in your son's case it would be the best thing for him.
You also need to think about the future, what kind of secondary schools are there - Mallorca is an island after all, are all courses available there? Work prospects?? Some experts estimate it'll take 10 years for Spain to get back to its pre crisis glory.
I'm not saying give up, only think again...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

mammajay said:


> thank you for your advice , this is a ten year plan and believe me i have researched and saved and noted down all the relavent info , including inland revenue rules ,residency ect i have worked in the club and bar industry in this country for 29 years and do know what i am intending to find ,, i know the economic climate is at a low but i also know what i have to offer to the bar industry ,i will be an asset to majorca and majorca will be an asset to me ,, hard work long hours they are all in my name , i have read all the negative reviews ect , im not moveing to majorca for money ,, its the way of life , any price i have to pay will be worth it xxxx i may not wish to claim residency just yet because it will only be living on the isle that tells me if it is where i am meant to be ,, my hope is that i will eventally find where i belong , that bieng majorca x


You don't claim residency, it comes with the territory. If you intend working on Mallorca, you'll need to pay tax and national insurance. You need to do that to get yourself and your family a social security number. Once you're out of the UK for 183 days, officially you can't use the NHS in the UK. I found that out when we first came to Spain. 
Nevertheless, you will get nowhere in life if you don't try. I wish you well.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Also, am I not right in think that all state schools in Mallorca teach in Mallorquin, a dialect of Catalan, with Castellano, the language most people in the UK think of as "Spanish", being taught as a second language?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tejeda said:


> But eventually you'd reach your 183 days in a year and that is the crux of the matter. 183 days in any year and you are liable to pay taxes in Spain. That is the law, though I appreciate that many don't pay their taxes here. However, authorities here are playing catch up now.


Yes, you'd be fiscally resident & required to make a tax declaration. The tax paid in the resident country would be taken into account & you may or may not have to pay tax in spain.


----------

